# Windows kann nicht aktiviert werden Fehler 0x80070005



## Jetzt (9. Dezember 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]hallo,[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ich versuche nun schon seid 2 Tagen meine Windows Version zu aktivieren doch immer wenn ich das ersuchen erscheint dieser Fehler (bild)[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][attachment=13052:Fehler.JPG]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich deine 3TB Festplatte in meine Rechner eingebaut habe ?[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Das System selber ist auf einer 256 GB SSD gespeichert.[/font]


[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar![/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]mfg. Jetzt[/font]


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Dezember 2012)

Windows lässt sich in der Regel erst aktivieren, wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Dazu gehören z.B. Treiber für die Grafikkarte. Wenn im Geräte-Manager bei der Grafikkarte noch ein Fragezeichen ist, könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt, ich wollte gerade auf das X oben rechts klicken, um das Bild wieder zu schließen ... Und das mit dem iPhone Oo

Hast du schon die telefonische Aktivierung probiert?


----------



## Jetzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hast du schon die telefonische Aktivierung probiert?



versucht ja aber geht auch nicht ... bekomme keinen Aktivierungscode ...


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Dezember 2012)

Schön das du soviel Infos rausrückst. Mit den Treibern ist dann wohl alles ok, wenn du nichts dazu sagen willst? 
Was für ein Windows ist das überhaupt? Und welche Art? OEM, Recovery, Vollversion, Update?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. ein Tip:

http://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/forum/windows_7-system/fehlercode-0x8007005-kein-zugriff-mehr-auf/c347f9ef-55bc-4aa7-9ad6-4525cbd9e431


----------



## Jetzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön das du soviel Infos rausrückst. Mit den Treibern ist dann wohl alles ok, wenn du nichts dazu sagen willst?
> Was für ein Windows ist das überhaupt? Und welche Art? OEM, Recovery, Vollversion, Update?



es ist Win7 HP SP1  Systembuild. Treiber sind nun up 2 date
hänge noch das dxdiag ran
sorry bin sin bissel verzweifelt .. xD


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Dezember 2012)

Ok, sieht soweit eigentlich gut aus (DxDiag).
Und was sagt der Automat am Telefon? Ungültiger Produkt-Key? 
Normalerweise sollte es wenigstens damit funktionieren.
Da gibt man, soweit ich mich erinnere den Produkt-Key am Telefon ein und bekommt dann einen anderen den man wiederum in Windows eingibt, dann müsste das eigentlich funktionieren. 
Ansonsten vielleicht noch mal den Link von *kaepteniglo* genauer anschauen. Mir fällt da im Moment auch nichts gescheites ein.

Eine Frage noch. Ist diese Windows-Version die du da hast neu, oder hast du die schon mal selbst bei einem anderen Rechner in Gebrauch gehabt? Letzteres wäre nicht so schlimm, weil sich das dann in jeden Fall per Telefon aktivieren lassen müsste. 
Wenn es neu ist und vielleicht besonders günstig gekauft wurde, kann es auch sein, das man dir da eine "faule" Version untergeschoben hat, die sich nicht aktivieren lässt. In dem Fall musst du dich an der Verkäufer wenden. Wenn letzteres zutrifft, würde mich noch interessieren, wo du es gekauft hast.


----------

